# Working in Greenford... Where to live?



## Mayhem (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi,

I'm looking at being transferred to London next year for about 12 month from Perth Australia. I will be working in Greenford, but I've heard that it's not a great place to live.

Looking for somewhere safe for myself and my wife to live.
Budget is 1000-1500 pounds a month.
Preferably I would be able travel directly from home to work without having to change lines. We don't really drink but restaurants would be nice. I would also like a BJJ gym nearby (that's probably asking a bit much).

Cheers,

Mayhem


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Mayhem said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking at being transferred to London next year for about 12 month from Perth Australia. I will be working in Greenford, but I've heard that it's not a great place to live.
> 
> ...


There is nothing particularly wrong about Greenford. It's a solid residential area, mainly owner-occupiers living in 1930s semis, with lots of families, schools and local amenities, with good links into Central London by road (A40 etc) and underground, and if you want to get away, M40 to Oxford is just a few minutes down the road. Other areas to consider in the vicinity include Perivale, Northolt, and Ealing - all on Central line tube. This is what you call outer suburbs of London, and like most parts have good ethnic mix. Or you can cross the Thames to Kew, Richmond and Twickenham, more upmarket and expensive areas. As for restaurants, all these places will have neighbourhood restaurants used by locals - not gourmet places perhaps but still good value. Many are ethnic - Indian, Greek and Chinese etc. For more cutting-edge cooking, you will probably have to travel into London, but it's only 30 min or so by tube into West End. Gyms are everywhere.


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 10, 2010)

Joppa said:


> There is nothing particularly wrong about Greenford. It's a solid residential area, mainly owner-occupiers living in 1930s semis, with lots of families, schools and local amenities, with good links into Central London by road (A40 etc) and underground, and if you want to get away, M40 to Oxford is just a few minutes down the road. Other areas to consider in the vicinity include Perivale, Northolt, and Ealing - all on Central line tube. This is what you call outer suburbs of London, and like most parts have good ethnic mix. Or you can cross the Thames to Kew, Richmond and Twickenham, more upmarket and expensive areas. As for restaurants, all these places will have neighbourhood restaurants used by locals - not gourmet places perhaps but still good value. Many are ethnic - Indian, Greek and Chinese etc. For more cutting-edge cooking, you will probably have to travel into London, but it's only 30 min or so by tube into West End. Gyms are everywhere.


Cheers! Will have a look round those areas. I'm assuming that 1000 pounds a month for rent should get me something OK in a decent area then?


----------

